# Free patterns from Deremores



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Just 'till Jan 2 though.

http://us.deramores.com/knit-along-christmas?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_321_free_patterns_xmas


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you! I love the cowl.


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I downloaded several patterns.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link...downloaded some of the patterns.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you so much,i downloaded several patterns x


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great. Look at all those little booties. That's on my list for the children at our local hospital.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the link! I also downloaded several patterns.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a great site! Loads of fun! Thank you so much


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## skmcgee287 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much found several patterns


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> Just 'till Jan 2 though.
> 
> http://us.deramores.com/knit-along-christmas?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter_321_free_patterns_xmas[/quo
> 
> I can't get any patterns to download do you have to be a memeber?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Nessy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> mtalmage said:
> 
> 
> > Just 'till Jan 2 though.
> ...


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

it worked well for me, the very first time! I sometimes have problems, but not with this. Found the panda hat and a few baby sweater/hat sets. thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I have passed it on to others too. I have downloaded quite a few of the patterns.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Thank you for the link...downloaded some of the patterns.


Me, too.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( patterns would not download for me either, cabingirl. My internet provider is problematical sometimes :-( It may work tomorrow


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the link,, some great patterns on there xxx


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

A big thank you.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Do they put up different free patterns one a month or something? If so, I need to check deramores regularly.


----------

